# funny



## middie (Feb 23, 2005)

One night, a hurricane rain soaked South Louisiana.
The next morning the resulting floodwaters came up
about 6 feet into most of the homes.

Mrs. Boudreaux was sitting on her roof with her
neighbor, Mrs.Thibodeaux,waiting for help to come.

Mrs.Thibodeaux noticed a baseball cap floating near
the  house, then she saw it float far out into the
front yard then float back to the house.

It kept floating away from the house then back towards
the house. Her curiosity got the best of her so she
asked Mrs. Boudreaux, "Do you see dat dere baseball
cap a floatin' away from the house, den back again?"

Mrs. Boudreaux said, "Oh yeah, dass my husban, I tole
dat j-----s he gonna cut the grass today, come hell or
high water.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 23, 2005)




----------

